# Job as an Equine Appraiser???



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

... Is that a 'career' that actually exists? Doesn't sound to me like you'd make much money unless you're an equestrian super star.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes of course it exists, and equine appraisers can make very good money, especially if they work full time:

"The BLS reports that appraisal professionals earn an annual mean wage of $60,200 in 2010. This figure translates to an hourly rate of $28.94 when factored out over a standard 40-hour work week before the deduction of taxes and benefits. Appraisers and claims adjusters in the lowest earnings percentile averaged $17.17 per hour, or $35,710 per year, while those in the top earnings percentile reported annual earnings of $88,320, or $42.46 per hour."

Read more: Salary for an Equine Appraiser | eHow.com Salary for an Equine Appraiser | eHow.com

*So I guess like every job, it depends where you are, what you are doing, and who you are working for.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

I tried for 2 years to make it work. Websites, cold calls, calling insurance companys, etc. In 2 yrs I had 3 appraisals. I'm not trying to discourage you, but if you are looking at it for an immediate income, I wouldn't recommend it. Maybe as something on the side.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

You might be better off trying to do that for an insurance company.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Busysmurf,
Were you certified through the ASEA? Why do you think that you had such a hard time creating this business (factor: location, job demand, etc?) Thanks.


----------



## LizNicole520 (Jul 31, 2012)

I would hope that an equine appraiser would have extensive background in horses. Judging, Breeding, etc. 

ASEA.. I only breifly looked at their site.. but is that just a class and membership program? I noticed they offer a "Home Study" if you can't make a 4 day seminar? I think just as a horse owner I would want my horse appraised by someone who didn't learn in a class or at a weekend long clinic. I'd rather find someone with extensive history in breeding, judging and showing in my horse's breed. I didn't read all of their site though.

It would definitely be a unique job and if you could market it with the right background, you could travel for work!


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

LizNicole520,

I completely agree. I talked briefly with a representative of ASEA the other day and he basically said to be a certified equine appraiser you must take their 4 1/2 day certification course, however he did not elaborate on the "home courses". I have a feeling they are not as easy to obtain as they sound, at least I hope, as I personally would not pay someone who took a weekend course online at home to appraise my horses. He did say that the certifications vary on the person's experience and knowledge of different breeds, for example a person with western pleasure AQHA experience would not go out and appraise endurance horses. I am hoping that this is something I can successfully get into, whether it be part time or full time. I am currently getting my Bachelor's degree in Equine Studies and I'm finishing up my Equine Massage Therapy certification within the next month. I also have 10+ years of equine ownership and competition experience, as well as equine judging class credits. I'm definitely going to look into it some more but thanks for the info & opinions!


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

EnduranceLover6 said:


> Busysmurf,
> Were you certified through the ASEA? Why do you think that you had such a hard time creating this business (factor: location, job demand, etc?) Thanks.


 
I took the ASEA course in Pheonix and was certified thru them. At the time I think it was just a 2 or 3 day course. When I started I was EXTREMELY involved with the horse community, but there was just no need for it, even with the insurance companies. I talked with several equine insurance carriers that covered my state and said that at that time an "official" appraiser was an unneccasry added expense. Fair market value evaluations by trainers, vets, judges, and brokers was quicker and cheaper. Believe me, I tried.

It wasn't that I wasn't qualified, I placed in the top 10 in all of the judging meets I was in (well over 40) during high school, and was working on getting my open judging card. I was also promoting a stud, and giving lessons. Not to mention that I had grown up around horses and show, so many people knew me.

What it came down to in my area (maybe yours is different), there was and still is NO use for a certified appraiser. Everyone likes the concept, but the mentality is why pay for a formal appraisal and all the attachments when a 1 page letter stating their opinion of the value of the horse from the above mentioned professionals bares as much weight and is most likely quite a bit cheaper. 

Like I said earlier, I don't want to discourage anyone, but I would most definatly do it as a side job for starters, and don't plan on it ever being a full-time income. If you are able to get a few appraisals a year, it would be good horsey funding $$.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

http://cmtk3.webring.org/l/rd?ring=arabian;id=27;url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Elizsalmon%2Ecom%2F

This is probably the best person I know of to talk to about this carreer. She is very knowlegable and I think would steer you straight.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I sont see how showing, judging, or riding, and especially a 4 day class that's only pass requirement is, "the check cleared". really has anythign to do with making someone a competent appraiser.
Appraisals are about market value, I imagine a sale barn or guy that runs a horse auction would no more about that.


----------



## LizNicole520 (Jul 31, 2012)

I think a substantial background in horses has everything to do with it.. most valued opinions in the horse industry come those backed by a successful career in breeding, selling, training, showing, judging. Backed by a foundation of success is proof of their skill at what they know. Horses. 

If I were to say have a QH... And had a choice between the judge from congress the year prior to me selling the horse who has been breeding a successful program for twenty years and the guy running an auction? Congress Judge please. A judge can tell you the good and bad. I feel like an auction or sales handler would promote positive attributes without mentioning, but not lying about, flaws.

*not saying all sales/auction people are shady but they have a job. Just a personal preference or opinion for me..


----------



## Daventry (Nov 24, 2015)

LizNicole520 said:


> I think a substantial background in horses has everything to do with it.. most valued opinions in the horse industry come those backed by a successful career in breeding, selling, training, showing, judging. Backed by a foundation of success is proof of their skill at what they know. Horses.
> 
> If I were to say have a QH... And had a choice between the judge from congress the year prior to me selling the horse who has been breeding a successful program for twenty years and the guy running an auction? Congress Judge please. A judge can tell you the good and bad. I feel like an auction or sales handler would promote positive attributes without mentioning, but not lying about, flaws.
> 
> *not saying all sales/auction people are shady but they have a job. Just a personal preference or opinion for me..


Bingo!  I am a professional Equine Appraiser, so can answer some of the questions on here. While there are are some instances in which equine appraisals are not needed, there are many instances in which they are required. In answering the OPs question in regards to becoming an equine appraiser, I'm going to be honest and not sugar coat it like the American Society of Equine Appraisers does. 

At one time, there used to be a ton of ads out there for becoming an equine appraiser. People seemed to come out of the woodwork, with no solid equine background or credentials, and started hanging up their shingles and then not understanding why they were not getting any business.  Unfortunately, equine appraisal certification courses/society's do a real disservice to the industry by making people think they will make a ton of money doing this...but then do not prepare them for the job. For example, if hiring an equine expert witness for a court case, who wants to hire a nobody and hope to win?  I don't mean to be harsh, just being honest.  I have been a trainer, competitor and breeder for 25+ years, clinician, Senior judge with both Equine Canada and USEF, etc., etc...and what clients tend to look for is credentials. Do I get work? Yes. But I've also spent a lifetime in the horse industry and built up my credentials and reputation to the point that I'm "useable" in court cases and can be presented as a credible witness, etc.

For the most part, and in my personal experience, the largest part of equine appraisals is often doing court cases - disputes, lawsuits, etc. But again, those don't happen every day. Many of them just tear your heart out and make you feel sorry for the horse. You have to have confidence and knowledge to argue your values in mediation, people skills and confidence in the court room and need to have a thick skin for many of the heartbreaking cases that walk through the door. 

Due to my credentials and experience, the largest volume of work I get is getting hired to argue against inexperienced equine appraisers who haven't done enough research, really haven't understood what they were doing or have handed in a poorly done appraisal. As long as the appraisal organizations keep handing out certificates like tic tacs, I keep getting more work. 

I do get used by the insurance companies...but for the most part, a horse has to pass away in order for my services to be used. Again, that doesn't happen very often...and most insurance companies already have an equine appraiser on retainer, so can be almost impossible to get your foot in that door if it isn't already. 

Would I ever count on making a decent income? For me personally, yes. But with my background and expertise, it's a good fit to have as part of our program. But for "Sally Joe" living out on an acreage and having only done trail riding or open showing for the last 10 years, I would expect no profit to be made whatsoever. I'm absolutely not meaning to trivialize or put those people down at all, but you just can't expect the general equine public to be satisfied with someone with a lack of credentials in a job that favors good credentials, as it can mean the difference between winning or losing money.  The fees to become an equine appraiser through the various organizations can get expensive in a hurry. Unless that person has an extensive and knowledgeable background in the equine industry, I think the only one making any money is the organization handing out the certificates.


----------

